# Rest In Peace :(



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

So.. today there were 2 bumble bees that died. Honey and bumble. They were my friends that helps me grow plants in the backyard. They lived under the chicken coop and I would see them everyday. But today, I think one of my broody hen sunfish pecked them and killed them. I think this because sunfish was pecking on them and broke them in half which is when I noticed they died. Rest In Peace bumble and honey you will be missed. 

U probably think it’s just a bee but those bees are super fluffy and nice. I see them everyday helping the flowers grow. So I thank them for their work and I can’t believe they died right in front of the coop.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> So.. today there were 2 bumble bees that died. Honey and bumble. They were my friends that helps me grow plants in the backyard. They lived under the chicken coop and I would see them everyday. But today, I think one of my broody hen sunfish pecked them and killed them. I think this because sunfish was pecking on them and broke them in half which is when I noticed they died. Rest In Peace bumble and honey you will be missed.
> 
> U probably think it’s just a bee but those bees are super fluffy and nice. I see them everyday helping the flowers grow. So I thank them for their work and I can’t believe they died right in front of the coop.
> View attachment 42236


I had a insect like that. But it was a Beatle named buddy. Man i loved buddy. But one day i forgot to hydrate his soil and he died of dehydration. I feel so bad. But i puthim back where i found him. So that's where he is. Rip bumble,honey,and buddy.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I had a insect like that. But it was a Beatle named buddy. Man i loved buddy. But one day i forgot to hydrate his soil and he died of dehydration. I feel so bad. But i puthim back where i found him. So that's where he is. Rip bumble,honey,and buddy.


Aww so sad


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Aww so sad


I no i miss him.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

So sad


----------

